# aTVflash et lecture TV en streaming



## bercoq (9 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,
aTVflash me parait intéressant mais avant d'investir je voudrai savoir si avec cette installation , cela me permettra de visionner des TV en streaming sur la TV  (comme Laola1.tv).

Merci de votre réponse et conseils.


----------



## Rem64 (9 Juin 2012)

bercoq a dit:


> Bonjour,
> aTVflash me parait intéressant mais avant d'investir je voudrai savoir si avec cette installation , cela me permettra de visionner des TV en streaming sur la TV  (comme Laola1.tv).
> 
> Merci de votre réponse et conseils.



Non!

aTVFlash permet d'installer des applications pour surfer, visionner des films divx, écouter last.fm,etc... mais en aucun cas regarder la télé ou alors j'ai pas trouvé.
Je te conseille de télécharger une version en torrent pour tester avant d'investir. Sachant qu'il faut après désinstaller ou acheter une license.


----------

